# One Last Pestering Question... Setting up blocks?



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay so for those of you don't know my younger brother is getting into model trains with me, we have a track plan, a layout theme, a time period everything is figured out. But since we're going to have 2 engines on one track and we can't afford a DCC right now we need a controller with two throttle controls or two separate speed controllers. We've been looking at the MRC Tech 4 280, it has twin controls and some nice sounding features, or two basic Athearn controllers that would cost less. Either way we need to do something called setting up "blocks" and I have no clue how to do it. So my questions are: How do you set up blocks? and do the speed controllers come with transformers? I haven't found anywhere that says one way or another.
Thanks,
Evan


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK....it's only my opinion here,but before you do any purchase,I strongly suggest that you consider a basic DCC system (Digitrax's Zephyr is a good one) plus the cost of two basic decoders.At first glance it may seem two costly I agree BUT if you add up the costs of either DC controls you're interested in,plus all the switches and hardware (wires,etc) you'll need to set up a block control system (wich varies with your layout's complexity) then add to this the far more complicated wiring (and troubleshooting difficulties wich ALWAYS show up) and the more time involved in setting up your layout,you may find DCC much more affordable.Also keep in mind that if you enjoy model railroading,YOU WILL go DCC some day so all this investment will likely be a waste.Even more,going DCC right away will allow enjoying your layout much faster.
I'm not saying that DCC is absolutely perfect and that troubles never show up,I'd lie if I said that.But problems are generally easier cared for and DCC allows so much more possibilities.My two cents.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: "blocks" ... it's basically electrically-isolated sections of track layout. You wire (hot/ground) each section of track individually. Additionally, some people can toggle connections of sections of track on/off with each other via simple toggle switches. The complexity (or simplicity) of the req'd wiring depends upon the complexity of your layout.

All of that said, I think Jake above makes a convincing argument for DCC.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use DC on a 4x8x8 L that has multiple blocks. I wired it using simple toggle switches to turn sections on and off. For me the price of going DCC was to high due to the number of locomotives I would need to convert.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Uh-huh, I do plan on getting a DCC unit, specifically the Digitrax Zephyr but I don't have the money to buy it (pre-order on a loco) and my lil' brother can't afford to cover half the cost ( I don't think I'm being unfair in making him pay half.) Also, it seems like most the DCC units I have still only have one control that can change between loco's, which doesn't solve the dilemma. I feel like my little brother is going to end up not liking model railroading and then I've wasted my time, extra money, and effort for nothing. Throwing this in otherwise the rest won't make sense but my dad thinks he's figured out a way to isolate track that's on a turnout to a separate controller. I'm thinking my best option is to buy myself a controller, if he wants to use it I'll pull my engine off the track. If Benett really does like it, he can either buy a controller and the layout will be set-up to have a mainline and a master switch that leads to the switching work, or he can wait until Christmas when I will have a DCC.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ScaleModel,

If you have a pair of controllers (transformers), setting up the track layout with isolated sections (for DC) is pretty easy. Just wire each tranformer to its intended section, and connect the various isolated sections of track with INSULATED rail joiners (non-conductive). If you want, you can run various sections of track off of a common transformer, but you'll need to wire from the transformer to a bank of toggle switches and then to the track section. The toggle switches give you control over which sections of track are "hot" or powered.

Cheers!

TJ


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> ScaleModel,
> 
> If you have a pair of controllers (transformers), setting up the track layout with isolated sections (for DC) is pretty easy. Just wire each tranformer to its intended section, and connect the various isolated sections of track with INSULATED rail joiners (non-conductive).
> 
> ...


As in, like plastic rail joiners? I've got literally one pair of them. That's my plan exactly, one person can use the mainline while the other does switching.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Scale,

TJ is describing the most primitive form of block system...you literally break the layout up into separate blocks of control. The plastic pins (rail joiners) are used to isolate them electrically from one another, but you need additional sets of pins. Any LHS (Local Hobby Shop) will have them, and they are cheeeeeep. You get a separate transformer for each block and control them separately. Small, transformers are on Ebay cheap, too. No fancy electronics or changing the engines around---you do need to make sure of two things, though. First, your transformers need to all be DC, since you probably have no AC engines. Second, you need to match polarities on the transformers: that, essentially, means they are all plugged in the same way. T-Man did a thread on that you can read on this site.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the cheapest i found tech4 powerpack is 60-65$. if you know you going for DCC why spend funds on temporary solution? and especially since you tight on funds. as the saying goes "i'm not reach enough to buy cheap stuff" consider saving up a bit and getting pre-owned system perhaps (100-120 from the ebay is not unusual).

and for now run just one train on preowned techII pack (10-20$)


----------

